# ACL Surgery



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I had my ACL surgery yesterday and it was successful. Thanks for the positive thoughts.

If you are interested, here is my ACL blog:

http://tornaclgymnastics.blogspot.com/

Ivy


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Prayers and wishes for a quick and easy recovery! I had an anterior hip replacement 5 weeks ago and the recovery was incredibly quick. IMHO - do your physical therapy!! You'll feel better quickly. :hug:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Glad to hear the surgery went well!
Take care and get well soon


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Great news! I hope your recovery will go well.

I am having foot surgery - my 3rd in three years - not looking forward to it but my new doctor (gave up on the old one!) said I can put some weight on it after a week or so and the last two I had to wait six weeks - ugh!


----------

